# 400 ac Greene co club needs members



## bmhayes (Jul 24, 2014)

400 ac between Siloam and Union Point close to I-20. Great land, creek runs through middle of property, lots of hardwoods, small stand of pines, some pasture. Lots of deer and turkey. $450 per member. Camp area with  power. PM me for more information. I will be available to show the property this weekend.


----------



## ekr (Jul 24, 2014)

any hogs?


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 24, 2014)

None that we have seen. I have seen tracks and I know that there are some just down the road.


----------



## apkorda (Jul 25, 2014)

interesting in viewing Sunday - ATV permitted?  have more than one interested in membership 

Please call to sync schedules (760) 468-4028


----------



## insanehunter (Jul 25, 2014)

u got pm!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Jul 25, 2014)

Pm me back!


----------



## Csmith04061991 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent pm call me at 678-873-3419 love to come see it today.


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 28, 2014)

We still have 3 openings.


----------



## Cgcoons (Jul 29, 2014)

How many members total?


----------



## Tomturkey (Jul 30, 2014)

*Pm*

I sent two pm'sover the past two days.  No response yet


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry for the slow response. 10 members total. Will be able to show property this weekend if anyone is interested.


----------



## meandmydog (Aug 3, 2014)

do you have water


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes we have a creek that runs right through the middle of the property. I can show in the evenings this week or next weekend.


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 6, 2014)

We will be going to the property this weekend if anyone wants to come take a look.


----------



## jwc0305 (Aug 11, 2014)

Interested in your club, please email me if opening available, crawford0305@hotmail.com


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 13, 2014)

Email returned. Only 2 spots left.


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 15, 2014)

Only 1 spot left now.


----------



## BCORBIT1 (Aug 16, 2014)

i'm interested in that last spot if still available - please call to discuss details - 678-858-9881


----------



## Doug b (Nov 5, 2019)

bmhayes said:


> 400 ac between Siloam and Union Point close to I-20. Great land, creek runs through middle of property, lots of hardwoods, small stand of pines, some pasture. Lots of deer and turkey. $450 per member. Camp area with  power. PM me for more information. I will be available to show the property this weekend.




   Hello fellow hunter I was just wondering if you had any spots available for the 2020 season  I know that the form is old but what the heck


----------

